# 1986 Stumpjumper (Mint!)



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

This bike got lost in the shuffle and I forgot to post it. I bought it as a parts bike to build the 1986 Manitou, but by itself it is really an amazing example of a bike that never got ridden. The tires still have the mold release and the saddle still has the brochure attached. The bike was stored in a garage for almost 30 years hanging upside down from hooks, so all of the dust was on the bottom side of the bike.









A full description of the bike and a photo gallery can be seen at,

1986 Specialized Stumpjumper - Vintage MTB Workshop


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Those are really pretty bikes. I'd keep it just like it is. Frame details are surprisingly impressive on those.

And front tire mounted correctly on that one! This one has to be one of my favorite mass produced bikes I'd say.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It looks cool but rides terrible. Pretty hard to keep the front end down and it steers funny. I couldn't get off it fast enough.

Yes, a very nice Prestige frame with elegant lugs. It would make a nice touring bike I think.

The 1.5" tires were a joke.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Unbelievable! Oh man, I love my 86 Sport so the handling on this wouldn't be too much different.

Those 1.5 Tri-Cross's look unreal, mine are in deplorable condition so I don't even dare use them.

Put a lower stem on like an IRD right angle and this is one of the best bikes for hillclimbs. I hate how they ride on small tires, but with something like a 2.1 Smoke or similar and the ride quality is great for me, seriously. Still excellent for XC.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Send it to me, DC.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Send it to me, DC.


I've got the frame/fork/stem/bars/crankset/headset/FD/seatpost/saddle/front brake and tires. The rest is on the 86 Manitou. This bike was dirt cheap on the local CL.


----------



## Scoutergtg (Feb 20, 2014)

That bike is in remarkable condition! Definetly museum quality.


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

That's a beautiful Stumpjumper , but it's actually a 1987, the only year with rear U brakes below the chain stays and a lugged frame. My 1988 comp is almost identical minus the lugged frame. I would love that bike for cruising around town. I hope you don't part it out.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The rear brake is a Suntour Roller cam. It's definitely an 86 model.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

I have an unridden '85 (I think) SJ Touring edition. The thing is beautiful, metallic orange, lugged, original Ground Control tires with the release agent still on them and (unfortunately) it's huge so I can't ride it.


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

DoubleCentury said:


> The rear brake is a Suntour Roller cam. It's definitely an 86 model.


Thanks for pointing that out. I didn't know that. Here's my 1988 Comp, all original, except for the pedals and tires. The geometry is a little different than the 86.


----------



## Classic MTB (Aug 3, 2013)

gravitylover said:


> I have an unridden '85 (I think) SJ Touring edition. The thing is beautiful, metallic orange, lugged, original Ground Control tires with the release agent still on them and (unfortunately) it's huge so I can't ride it.


Haven't heard of the touring edition before. Can you say more about it. Some photos would be nice. For me large is excellent.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry, DC! I got over excited with your other threads and found this anticlimactic.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Sorry, DC! I got over excited with your other threads and found this anticlimactic.


I'm right there with you, to the degree that I forgot to make it live on the website. It is significant to see a bike in this condition though.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

The orange model was an 86 I thought? And I don't remember Ground Controls being around until at least 86 at the earliest.

In 85 wasn't it still only Tr-Cross from the big S still the only major meat they had for dirt.

As for the bike, I know it's underwhelming for some but I would love to hear what else in that timeframe would be significantly better in ride quality and build w/o breaking the bank simultaneously.

For me, in high school 1985 as I was still riding my Scwinn cruiser w/Tuff Neck bars and stem for off-road, seeing the new SJs then I had no clue as to a production MTB made me think I could reach for the stars.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

At some point recently, I was able to view on-line a scan of the Stumpjumper specifications from the 1986 catalog. This bike was an exact match right down to the Grafight pedals. Does anyone have a scan of the 86 specifications page handy?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

unicrown junkie said:


> The orange model was an 86 I thought? And I don't remember Ground Controls being around until at least 86 at the earliest.
> 
> In 85 wasn't it still only Tr-Cross from the big S still the only major meat they had for dirt.
> 
> ...


Ya, I think 86 was the first year for the GC. And as for the handling I would think a lower, longer stem would work wonders.


----------



## bentforks (Feb 23, 2017)

What's the difference between the team and this one for that year, just the pink color?


----------



## bentforks (Feb 23, 2017)

I've had several stumpjumper's over the years from 81-87. I also picked up one like yours a couple years ago and was by far my favorite of all, here's a pic. everything's original on it too.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow, even the plastic BMX pedals.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Stumpjumpers came out in 82. Check the specs out on Mombat site...still have my 82 bought new...


----------



## bentforks (Feb 23, 2017)

ladljon said:


> Stumpjumpers came out in 82. Check the specs out on Mombat site...still have my 82 bought new...


 I believe 81. I have an 81 and an 82 serials in my shed.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry Sir, I stand corrected. U R right...also mine is an 83...I was thinking that the SJ was introduced in 81, but came out with 82#s


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

bentforks said:


> What's the difference between the team and this one for that year, just the pink color?


I think the frame was a little different. The Team was marginally lighter and possibly different geometry, I think. I just picked up a pink 86 Team yesterday morning.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bentforks (Feb 23, 2017)

dubya3 said:


> I think the frame was a little different. The Team was marginally lighter and possibly different geometry, I think. I just picked up a pink 86 Team yesterday morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I don't see many differences between the 2 for this year only in components, both are tange prestige tubing too.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

bentforks said:


> I don't see many differences between the 2 for this year only in components, both are tange prestige tubing too.


Another possible difference is the lack of bosses to mount a rack or basket on the Team.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the team was an entirely different frame and geometry. Another difference is the connection of the seatstays. The regular sj had "fastback" style, attached to the binder lugs, like ritcheys did. The team and sport had "spoon" style, brazed to the side of the seat tube like road bikes.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

iamkeith said:


> I think the team was an entirely different frame and geometry. Another difference is the connection of the seatstays. The regular sj had "fastback" style, attached to the binder lugs, like ritcheys did. The team and sport had "spoon" style, brazed to the side of the seat tube like road bikes.


I believe that's correct. I've read the Team had different geometry, was a little lighter and didn't have the rack/basket mounts like the lower end models did.

This is my 85 Team (thought it was 86 originally but the serial number makes it an early one)









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

bentforks said:


> I believe 81. I have an 81 and an 82 serials in my shed.




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

